# cracked gizmo face plate



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i was gonna keep the gizmo even without the subwoofer volume control, but when i had my bro open up the box, the gizmo front face plate is cracked on the upper left portion.


























sorry about the pics, they're webcam pics.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

iphone pics


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike,

If Craig can't get a new one out to your brother in time I can send him mine and then Craig can just send me your replacement.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Matt34 said:


> Mike,
> 
> If Craig can't get a new one out to your brother in time I can send him mine and then Craig can just send me your replacement.


that's a very selfless offer Matt, but i can't do that to you, you deserve to enjoy your gizmo asap - as you just got home from a "craphole" :salute:

Craig should have lots in stock 

i'm actually indifferent to this situation, i have pretty bad luck and murphy's law should be named mike's law really, but am pretty happy it happened to something as small as the gizmo, rather than any of my subs :scratchchin: it had to happen sometime :dizzy:

btw, why are you still on the nightshift? :salute: still adjusting to the time difference?


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

mike c said:


> that's a very selfless offer Matt, but i can't do that to you, you deserve to enjoy your gizmo asap - as you just got home from a "craphole" :salute:
> 
> Craig should have lots in stock
> 
> ...


I couldn't sleep, trying to hack up a lung right now and didn't want to wake the wife. Climate change and all that traveling is kicking my butt right now.

Offer is still there is Craig can't get one out in time.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Matt34 said:


> I couldn't sleep, trying to hack up a lung right now and didn't want to wake the wife. Climate change and all that traveling is kicking my butt right now.
> 
> Offer is still there is Craig can't get one out in time.


get well soon, you do get some sort of vacation right?


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

mike c said:


> get well soon, you do get some sort of vacation right?


Oh yeah, taking two weeks now and I'll still have over 60 days remaining when the baby comes.:thumbsup:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Matt - Thanks for the offer, once again, you are too cool ...:rock:

Mike, we will get you one out today ... PM me your full name and address (I know, it's your brother's), and yours will be on the way.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

craigsub said:


> Matt - Thanks for the offer, once again, you are too cool ...:rock:
> 
> Mike, we will get you one out today ... PM me your full name and address (I know, it's your brother's), and yours will be on the way.


thanks Craig. PM sent.

will you send a return thingy, how will this work?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

mike c said:


> thanks Craig. PM sent.
> 
> will you send a return thingy, how will this work?


Yes, you will get a return label and a new Gizmo. :huge:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i've never done this before, so will the same guy who delivers the new gizmo be the same guy who picks up the old gizmo? (sorry for being a dumbas$)

thanks for fixing this btw.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

mike c said:


> i've never done this before, so will the same guy who delivers the new gizmo be the same guy who picks up the old gizmo? (sorry for being a dumbas$)
> 
> thanks for fixing this btw.


That depends on how the local UPS guys do things. At our place, yes, it's the same person.

But we are small town - they also bring dog bisquits for our doberman. :thumbsup:

The driver SHOULD take your unit, worst case, though, just have somone drop it at a UPS center.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Craig,

FYI mine has the exact same crack on the other side. I am not sure if it is shipping damage or an issue with the screw assembly. You may want to look into it.

PLEASE DO NOT send me a new one.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

m-fine said:


> Craig,
> 
> FYI mine has the exact same crack on the other side. I am not sure if it is shipping damage or an issue with the screw assembly. You may want to look into it.
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT send me a new one.


Thanks, Matt, for both things ... :yes:

It does look as if someone may have cranked a little too hard on the screw ... I doubt we will get this covered on a shipping claim.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

craigsub said:


> Thanks, Matt, for both things ... :yes:
> 
> It does look as if someone may have cranked a little too hard on the screw ... I doubt we will get this covered on a shipping claim.


but they still put it in the box ... you need to talk to your suppliers :hissyfit:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

mike c said:


> but they still put it in the box ... you need to talk to your suppliers :hissyfit:


Mike - part of the reason for the early $89/$99 sale is to look at all things Quality Control related. So far, we have 2 cracked faceplates, and you can count on this information, along with issues such as the flashing blue light, subwoofer out, and the one case where the veneer was cracked being reported back to Stephen and/or Doug.

:yes:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Mike - part of the reason for the early $89/$99 sale is to look at all things Quality Control related. So far, we have 2 cracked faceplates, and you can count on this information, along with issues such as the flashing blue light, subwoofer out, and the one case where the veneer was cracked being reported back to Stephen and/or Doug.
> 
> :yes:


Craig -
All of these quality control issues suck, but you've really stepped up to fix things. And improved v1.1.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

mike c said:


> but they still put it in the box ... you need to talk to your suppliers :hissyfit:


There is no guarantee they were cracked whn put in the box. The screw hole is a stress point, and it may not have failed until it was jarred, there was a temperature change etc. Kind of like my windshield at the moment. I got a small, barely visible chip from a rock but the 18+ inch crack did not develop until an overnight change in temperatures. 

Hmmm, I wonder if my glass coverage also covers Gizmo face plates.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> Craig -
> All of these quality control issues suck, but you've really stepped up to fix things. And improve v1.1.
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike


Agreed! Growing pains are to be expected with a new company and a brand new product, but you have been hit with more than your share of surprises. 

How you have handled them speaks volumes about the type of person you are and the type of company you intend to run. In fact it almost makes up for your hiring a guy like Ray. Almost...


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

m-fine said:


> There is no guarantee they were cracked whn put in the box. The screw hole is a stress point, and it may not have failed until it was jarred, there was a temperature change etc. Kind of like my windshield at the moment. I got a small, barely visible chip from a rock but the 18+ inch crack did not develop until an overnight change in temperatures.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if my glass coverage also covers Gizmo face plates.


Bummer on the windshield, I've had a small crack that expanded greatly thanks to pressure from nearby construction explosions. Thankfully, easily enough replaced (and I assume under full insurance coverage; in MA, we have that).

Maybe you can say a stray Gizmo was flying along, and slammed into the windshield, cracking both of them. Would insurance cover them both? :sly:


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

m-fine said:


> Craig,
> 
> FYI mine has the exact same crack on the other side. I am not sure if it is shipping damage or an issue with the screw assembly. You may want to look into it.
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT send me a new one.


Matt, next time you come over, bring your Gizmo and we'll swap so you have a clean face plate.

Ray


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll wait until you get one back that is pretty messed up but has a clean face plate and just swap the fronts. I can wait, it is not like I purchased the thing for it's looks. Plus, the dammage helps back up my story to my wife that is was a super cheap factory screwup and that I did not spend more money on stupid audio gear we don't need.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

skullguise said:


> (and I assume under full insurance coverage; in MA, we have that).


I think it is optional in NY, but I elected to have it so I am good on the windshield. The nice CS lady told the "gizamathingy" would not be covered however.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

will the replacement unit be sent through UPS as well? or some other means ... was just wondering if i could track it to make sure my bro stays home to receive it and make the trade.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

mike c said:


> will the replacement unit be sent through UPS as well? or some other means ... was just wondering if i could track it to make sure my bro stays home to receive it and make the trade.


Mike, yes, it will be coming via UPS ... :thumbsup:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

craigsub said:


> Mike, yes, it will be coming via UPS ... :thumbsup:


thanks Craig. good thing i stopped myself from posting a follow up yesterday :tiny:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Craig, we got the replacement gizmo (old one was picked up by UPS)

my bro checked it out, no signs of damage 

he didn't try to turn it on though ... said he was too lazy to re-open it because he had already sealed it shut


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike, Looking forward to reading your impressions when you get Gizmo home ... :thumbsup:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

craigsub said:


> Mike, Looking forward to reading your impressions when you get Gizmo home ... :thumbsup:


me too  he's shipping it along with my other purchases now 

here comes the long wait


----------

